# Do they remember??



## Rara_liltuna (6 mo ago)

Hi there! 
I've got a breeding trio of auratus, and I'm going to need to start culling future clutches of eggs. I have two egg huts that they like, but I had a random question. Has anyone seen their frogs stop using the same laying sites, presumably because their eggs keep disappearing from them? I've read a lot of research about auratus' ability to remember spatial information, but I was just curious about if anyone had ever experienced that.

On a related note: what is the best way to cull eggs? I saw one post about using ethanol. 

Thanks!


----------



## Clorein (9 mo ago)

Rara_liltuna said:


> Hi there!
> I've got a breeding trio of auratus, and I'm going to need to start culling future clutches of eggs. I have two egg huts that they like, but I had a random question. Has anyone seen their frogs stop using the same laying sites, presumably because their eggs keep disappearing from them? I've read a lot of research about auratus' ability to remember spatial information, but I was just curious about if anyone had ever experienced that.
> 
> On a related note: what is the best way to cull eggs? I saw one post about using ethanol.
> ...


Freezing them is the best way


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

They're just eggs. They can't feel anything. Just throw them away. Or pull them and leave them out to dry. It doesn't matter. 

And to your question, they're always going to use those same sites. They don't have the higher level thinking to realize their eggs are disappearing when they lay there.


----------

